# Verslavingen > Roken >  Iemand goede ervaringen met zyban?

## beccie

hallo allemaal,
ik ga vanaf morgen beginnen met zyban en ik ben nog al geschrokken van alle negatieve berichten hier, is er iemand die wel een goede ervaring heeft met zyban  :Frown:  ?

groetjes beccie

----------


## samsara

Hallo, Beccie

In de publicatie van het college ter beoordeling van geneesmiddelen (te vinden op www.cbg-meb.nl/nl/spc/24160.pdf - alinea therapeutische indicaties - ) wordt gesteld dat het een hulpmiddel is in combinatie met ondersteuning van de motivatie. Ben je wel voldoende gemotiveerd als je zo&#39;n middel gebruikt :unsure: ? Motivatie is het essentiële en dan heb je eigenlijk ook geen middel meer nodig..... B) 

Sukses,  :Wink:  groetjes, Walter
www.praktijksamsara.nl

----------


## beccie

hallo Walter
ja ik ben wel gemotiveerd genoeg maar ik heb gewoon een beetje hulp nodig....
ik was alleen geschrokken van alle negatieve berichten over het middel en dan heb ik het over de bijwerkingen.......

ik wil heel graag stoppen met roken alleen valt het niet mee als iemand anders in huis nog wel rookt, dus vadaar het beetje hulp van zyban....  :Smile:  


maar in ieder geval bedankt voor je informatie&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;
groetjes beccie

----------


## ankie

hoi beccie
ik ben in dec 2003 gestopt met zyban
ik heb gewoon 1 pil geslikt ipv na 10 dagen 2 
en tot op de dag van vandaag rook ik niet 
je moet gewoon heel goed naar je lichaam luisteren in het begin kan je wat bijverschijnselen krijgen maar die zijn te verwaarlozen
ook helpt het om op het smr prikbord te komen daar zitten heel veel stoppers waardoor je goed gemotiveert wordt
succes met het stoppen 
Ankie

----------


## peer

Ik heb na 35 jaar stevig gerookt te hebben zyban gebruikt, geen noemenswaardige bijwerkingen, geen afkickverschijnselen, en het stoppen is boven verwachting goed verlopen!
Natuurlijk neem je geen sigaret...dat is 'n werking van zyban...het is geen hulpmiddel! Na 7 dagen 1 per dag en 2 weken twee perdag, en toen weer 1 perdag een week...en ben al 7 maanden gestopt.....natuurlijk neem je geen sigaret.....maar wel 10 kilo zwaarder, met hetzelfde eten!
Maak de eerste weken een dagboek voor jezelf, of zet het op een eigen homepage, praat er niet te lang over met andere mensen, en zeker niet met rokers, want die vnden dat tamelijk vervelend! Ga ook niet naar die prikborden, want als je daar komt ga je beslist weer roken! Stoppen met roken doe je zelf! Succes na 7 dagen zyban, hoef je geen sigaret, zo was het bij mij!

----------


## quintos

hoi, 

wat een negatieve berichten allemaal op de andere forums. 

ik gebruik dit middel al vier maanden met maar de halve dozis per dag. 
aangezien ik een adhder ben en al heel wat middelen(ritalin,efexor en nog wat antie depr.)heeft gebruikt met alleen maar nadelen. 
dit middel houd me niet alleen rustig,maar eet goed,slaap goed en rook en drink niet meer.zo gauw ik stop begint de ellende weer. 
ik blijf dit ook gewoon voor langere duur gebruiken. 

jammer dat ik ervoor moet betalen,maar doe dit met plezier,omdat het me een hoop ellende bespaard en het voor mij veel meer voordelen heeft dan alleen het stoppen met roken. 
dus de bijwerkingen pakken ook nog eens positief uit. 
Het is niet verslavend en kan de hoeveelheil goed aanpassen in mijn leven. 
(een per dag.)
ieder lichaam reageerd anders op medicijnen namelijk. 
je moet gewoon ervaren en uiteindelijk bij je past

----------


## artman

hallo,
ik gebruik ZYBAN nu al een drietal weken en heb geen nevenverschijnselen!
het enige waar ik last van heb is ,soms een hunkering naar een sig.,maar dan steek ik wat rozijnen of dadels in mijn mond en dat geeft compensatie.
ik ben 62 jaar ,waarvan ik 50 jaar van heb gerookt.
Hopelijk kan ik er vanaf blijven,ik ondervind dat ZYBAN daar bij helpt
Wel ga ik met regelmaat naar een tabacologe die mij psychisch helpt en ondersteund

----------

